# Vortex 2890 Chute Control Mod



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi all-
My chute control was difficult to unlock and turn, most times. I do not have any photos, but it was real easy to adjust. The return spring on the locking tang is pretty stout. Rather than replacing it with a similar but lighter spring, I just sprung it open a little and then reassembled. Now the chute lock requires about a half/third of the pressure to unlock it. A complete disassembly of the handle and chute mounted gear box assembly is required. Also, I added a 1/8" washer under the wingnut to tilt/align the gear/rod towards the handle assembly. And I added a hose clamp to the base of each side of the folding handles to remove the tremendous amount of play in the assembly when lifting and lowering the unit while using the handle bars. These clamps reduces the stresses on the plastic handle assembly gear/receiver, and keeps the rod aligned, and may increase overall longevity.


----------

